# need some plant ideas



## ckwatson (Sep 30, 2009)

I am looking to get a few plants for my 36 gal bow front. I have a 48 watt T5. I would like some stuff in the back ground that has some color other then green, it would also be nice to have a small low growing plant with some reds or other color. Any input would be great.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Look up Rotala and cryptocoryne in google images. The first is a decent background plant that can easy be cut and re-planted as it grows. The other is a foreground plant that adds unique color and "shape" to a planted tank. It also forms small trailer plants that can be cut apart from the parent and re-planted.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Alas, not going to be able to do much by way of color with your current lighting. The crypts will be a viable option for a splash.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

You don't think over 1.3wpg of a T5 HO light is enough to grow some colorful plants? They might not be bright red right at the base but you should see some nice colors as they grow closer to the top of the tank.


----------



## Fishman Dan (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL Here we go again with the T5's. I totally agree with Dmaaaaax. U can keep a wide range of red plants in that setup. I am growing a number of red plants under a 2 bulb florescent in a 46 gallon bow front which puts out half the lumen's the T5's do. I would suggest the Cryptocorynes, Alternanthera Reineckii Var. Roseafolia, Ludwigia Natans or Palustris, Nymphaea Stellata, Red Rubin Sword, Kleiner Bar Sword. I am sure I will think of some more but this list is a good start. The Cryptocoryne Petchii would be your best bet for low growing plant with some color.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just saw this from your other thread "2x 24 watt T5HO". It does change things a bit as you are putting out a higher spectrum into the tank. One other thing that I would recommend (if you're not already doing so), would be to look at dosing ferts to include Iron as well.


----------

